# Stealing bath towels



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonder if it's one of those "false pregnancy" type of thing?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Girly had a thing for quilt batting. If I was quilting, I had to leave a piece for her to make a bed with. I ended up buying a roll of cheap stuff so she was happy. She seemed to like the feel of it, nothing more.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> Wonder if it's one of those "false pregnancy" type of thing?


Can spayed dogs get this? Lottie was spayed at about 6 months. At first I thought maybe it had something to do with me being pregnant and having a new smell.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 4, 2016)

It's natural behaviour of dogs.. Kristal used to do this all day long..


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Our sweet Abby would rub her head on the wet towels that were hanging on the towel rack. Agnes


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Lottie just has to be different I guess. She continues her love affair with towels. She even steals small hand towels and rolls her face and back all over them on the ground. I guess I should be happy that she doesn't steal any cleans ones still.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

How sweet... she loves you! I used to suggest people bring towels or t-shirts that had their scent on it. At least for their 1st visit. It makes them happy to be close to you.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I dog-sit for a dog who is obsessed with towels... and that dog is a male (neutered, but still not a girl).

His thing is to bring you one when he greets you... He does it with their bathmat at home as well, the last time he came for a visit she brought his favorite mat, but he still wound up finding a towel to bring me every day. He passed up the mat for the towel. 

So silly and so cute!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Colt, our 7 month intact male, does this! Whether it's a bath towel, kitchen towel, or rug, he picks them up and carries them all around the house - sometimes to bunch up, sometimes to lay on. He seems to have pretty strong retriever tendencies (a very soft mouth and excellent retrieving skills) so I've always wondered if it has something to do with that?


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus loves towels! He will take our bath towels and rub his face and body on them.


----------

